# Quick & Dirty Speedy Bridgeport Drawbar



## Tmate (Apr 28, 2021)

Until I can decide what kind of power drawbar to buy, I came up with this approach to attaching and removing R-8 tooling.

A Milwaukee right angle attachment and 3/8" drive cordless impact wrench provide just the right amount of torque to easily seat and unseat my tooling.  If I don't overdo it when tightening, the tooling will come out without the use of a rubber hammer.  If the hammer is needed - no big deal.


----------



## Lo-Fi (Apr 29, 2021)

Like that a lot!


----------



## Tmate (May 4, 2021)

The use of a right angle impact driver makes this easier still.  The trigger of the Milwaukee unit shown rests against the head of the mill.  This allows you hold it near the bottom and give it a slight nudge to operate the trigger.


----------



## Tmate (May 4, 2021)

I store the impact driver in a holster made from a section of shop vac tube.


----------



## Janderso (May 4, 2021)

I’ve never seen a right angle gadget. Cool


----------



## hman (May 4, 2021)

I have a couple of vintage Craftsman right angle adapters.  Probably the same as this one:








						Craftsman 90° Right Angle Drill Head Attachment For ¼" & ⅜" Drills 335.26271 USA  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Craftsman 90° Right Angle Drill Head Attachment For ¼" & ⅜" Drills 335.26271 USA at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




Mine has 3/8-24 female threads on both ends and includes a double-ended male thread adapter.  You can screw the female thread directly onto the male thread on the drill motor, then use the double-male adapter to mount the chuck on the other end of the 90.  Mine has a 2:1 gear ratio, so I can use it to either slow down or speed up the chuck.

Lots of other versions out there.  Nearly all of them are meant for 1/4" hex screwdriver bits.








						The Best Right Angle Drill Attachments
					

Take a look at the best right angle drill attachments that will help you get the job done, no matter what your project looks like.




					www.familyhandyman.com
				





			Amazon.com : Right Angle Drill Adapter


----------

